# Chubby chasers.



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We see plenty of macho bullsh*t threads about gorgeous girls, large breasted, big booty etc and you all drool and swoon over them and give your opinons on what you would do or not do to them.

Occasionaly people admit to prefer the "curvy" type but no one to my knowledge has ever admitted to being a chbby chaser on here.

Do you think there are any but they keep it to themselves as for fear of ridicule ?

How would you percieve them ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Whatever floats their boat m8, theres plenty of great looking girls out there, big or small.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Milky said:


> We see plenty of macho bullsh*t threads about gorgeous girls, large breasted, big booty etc and you all drool and swoon over them and give your opinons on what you would do or not do to them.
> 
> Occasionaly people admit to prefer the "curvy" type but no one to my knowledge has ever admitted to being a chbby chaser on here.
> 
> ...


Milky a mate of mine, who is in great shape, actually loves big women.. they have to be atleast 16 stone.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

my mrs always says shes fat does that count ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been with both bigger women and skinny women, tall , short, I have no preference at all.

It really is what's inside that counts for me.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

my uncle was the only bloke i knew who would happily openly admit to having a thing for big women, the bigger the better, and some he was with when i was a kid were big, his long term partner must of been at least 22 stone while they were together

doesnt do anything for me, skinny girls dont either though, i like a few curves


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone that actually admits to preffering the curvy type, skinny type blonde type, brunette type is basically a bit of a shallow person

Fat thin blonde brown black white short tall...... i have liked and loved the lot of them, I have no type i honestly love to have a strong women who challenges me and makes me laugh, i love witty women and ones that arent scared to grit there teeth when something annoys them...

the physical attributes are very rarely of any interest to me if they have zero chracter that i would find appealing...

Yes im not saying i wouldnt look at an attractive women and find her attractive but to get to level 2 in my book i have got to feel challenged... and laugh !!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

have great sex with plenty of fat women or chubby ones sorry to put it so bluntly but they really give 100%


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

i have openly admited my like for a slightly larger lady on numerous occasions


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pretty sure @Breda doesn't mind the larger ladies.

Not a fan myself, but im the first to admit im pretty shallow when it comes to bodyfat on girls, because if they wanted they could change it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

iv done a few fattys. I find it hard to keep their heavy legs up though so it's not as good imo. I don't think I could go out with a fat girl though, as shallow as that sounds.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> have great sex with plenty of fat women or chubby ones sorry to put it so bluntly but they really give 100%


this is true, they do try harder.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I fell totally in love with a girl who was a size 16 FTR.

I would have killed anyone who dared insult her about her size in my company.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pretty sure @Breda doesn't mind the larger ladies.
> 
> Not a fan myself, but im the first to admit im pretty shallow when it comes to bodyfat on girls, because if they wanted they could change it.


Have to agree with Green Latern here. I'm not a fan of big girls. Petit girls all the way.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i prefer christina aguilera now she has some weight on her


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

I prefer the curvy women, nothing to big, I'm certainly not a chubby chaser!

In my experience the curvy women seem to be more down to earth the the size 8 wag wanna be's, it really annoys me when you out, a wanna be at the bar thinks she better than everyone's else and refuses to make conversation but if its a curvy women she will still chat even if there's no motive.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im glad my wife never judged me on being fat when we met... i couldnt imagine the last 12 years of my life without her !!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm just not that picky


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i have a thing for chavvy birds with trackies and hooped earrings i also like to admire the odd chubby girl dunno what it is but sometimes i see a chubby lass that gets my blood pumping .

there was a chubby south african stripper in a pub in chatham (white south african) she was tasty had personality about her , it wasnt a sex stripper type show but more of a humiliate squaddies type of thing dita von tease style come madame whiplash lol

anyway she was chubby but charismatic , i go for personality over looks .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I like a bigger woman, most of my previous relationships have been with someone slightly over what seems to be considered "normal" these days!

My current gf(of 7 years btw) is a size 10 but really curvy! Love it!

*Waiting to hear what the "smash it" brigade have to say!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I've been with both bigger women and skinny women, tall , short, I have no preference at all.
> 
> It really is what's inside that counts for me.


 :nono: :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Im glad my wife never judged me on being fat when we met... i couldnt imagine the last 12 years of my life without her !!!


never read such a sentimental post from you man


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> i have a thing for chavvy birds with trackies and hooped earrings i also like to admire the odd chubby girl dunno what it is but sometimes i see a chubby lass that gets my blood pumping .
> 
> .


you must be in your element being around the Medway


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> you must be in your element being around the Medway


i love chatham primark :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> :nono: :lol:


What ? If a woman can't keep me ticking over upstairs and down, then it's goodnight vienna. I'm outta there.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> never read such a sentimental post from you man


true though mate, i was 22 stone and my missus at the time was about 7 stone ... must have been something that made her look beyond my size so who am i to judge anyone else for the size they are...

like i said i agree with ewen personality over looks anyday for a relationship


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I tend to go for size 8-12 in women, but if a woman looks good she looks good regardless of size.

Some big women are seriously hot, and i actually think that some of them would lose their appeal/hotness if they lost weight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> true though mate, i was 22 stone and my missus at the time was about 7 stone ... must have been something that made her look beyond my size so who am i to judge anyone else for the size they are...
> 
> like i said i agree with ewen personality over looks anyday for a relationship


totally agree there mate , my mrs saw something in me even though i looked like an aids patient , she likes the bigger me lol strange .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> true though mate, i was 22 stone and my missus at the time was about 7 stone ... must have been something that made her look beyond my size so who am i to judge anyone else for the size they are...
> 
> like i said i agree with ewen personality over looks anyday for a relationship


I am same as you mate, and l suppose the title didnt really reflect my sentiment towards the issue.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> this is true, they do try harder.


And they tend to try harder to keep a relationship going to.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't think it makes you shallow if you don't like fat girls, everyone has their preference. I personally have been with 1 fat girl and didn't like it. Yes, what's on the inside is important but it really p1sses me off when people say I'm shallow because I need a girl who is pretty inside AND out.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

i can say im attracted to all sizes of women. Someone being fat dosnt really bother me tbh.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> iv done a few fattys. I find it hard to keep their heavy legs up though .


THis. I tried it once to see what it was like and hated it...

..Then I tried it once more, just to make sure.

But any girl that weighs more than me, is now a definite no, although since I weigh around 11.5 stone it's getting incredibly difficult with all these lazy binge drinking girls about.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Petite girls all the way for me. I just don't like fat girls.

I love being able to pick my misses up and literally throw her around (in a way she enjoys). With large women, they like the same thing but fcuk me, even when I'm at my strongest and heaviest I'm buggered if I'm gonna put my back out!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Some say this is fat. I say it's perfect.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mey said:


> Some say this is fat. I say it's perfect.


Who are these "some"?!


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

best night of my life was with a woman 20 years older than me (i was 19) and she was a size 18.

I then got with her daughter and we had a son together so now shes my sons nan so no more hanky panky with her LOL


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't like petit girls, all bony n no tits, don't like obese girls, all sweaty n no ankles, I like curves but with a nice shape size 10-14 does me fine.

Think Christina Hendricks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> best night of my life was with a woman 20 years older than me (i was 19) and she was a size 18.
> 
> I then got with her daughter and we had a son together so now shes my sons nan so no more hanky panky with her LOL


reps for nailing the mom AND THE DAUGHTER! Sorry thats just epic


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> reps for nailing the mom AND THE DAUGHTER! Sorry thats just epic


wish my wife would see it this way! lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave said:


> Whatever floats their boat m8, theres plenty of great looking girls out there, big or small.


 :thumb:



OldManRiver said:


> I've been with both bigger women and skinny women, tall , short, I have no preference at all.
> 
> It really is what's inside that counts for me.


  agree'd

When i met Bri he didn't look like he does now, he did train, but was watery and held alot of fat(by his own admission) i loved him then and i love him now...and loved him through all the stages inbetween

I prefer my women to have curves(probably cause i don't have hips or boobies and would love to have them) For guys, i just don't want them to look anorexic, but i am more of a 'whats on the inside' type of lass....seen some proper stunners and been totally turned off by the ugliness they have on the inside, seen some that people wouldn't consider 'attractive' and they have managed to get me turned on beyond belief! I love funny people, if someone is funny, then my knickers pull themselves off:laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

beauty comes in all shapes and sizes


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Don't think it makes you shallow if you don't like fat girls, everyone has their preference. I personally have been with 1 fat girl and didn't like it. Yes, what's on the inside is important but it really p1sses me off when people say I'm shallow because I need a girl who is pretty inside AND out.


yeah sorry mate it did sound a little harsh, but i just meant it shouldnt be as important as people really make out, i used the wrong word shallow but i strongly urge people to look beyond the facade as you could very well be amazed at the beauty that you may find X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> wish my wife would see it this way! lol


Maybe rope them into a 3some


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe rope them into a 3some


U have no idea how much i would love that!!! never gonna happen unless clorophorme is involved tho LOL


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> best night of my life was with a woman 20 years older than me (i was 19) and she was a size 18.
> 
> I then got with her daughter and we had a son together so now shes my sons nan so no more hanky panky with her LOL


And when are you appearing on jeremy kyle? :whistling:

Lmao just kidding mate, thats some crazy situation right there though, you pretty much just said your stepmums a better [email protected] than your partner!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

I love 'em , whether they like me is a different story and in reality no they do not like me - even when I was in UK there were some that were in there on purpose just to put me off-well they were proper BBW that I still like and really enjoy the occasional ****k-I'm a red blooded male ffs and that is life,never been a stalker or disturbed anyone anyway as much as I wanted to (not to disturbe/bother anyone when I was in uk and miss them pretty bbws big time-again that's life sadly nothing attracts me this much where I'm atm_)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yeah sorry mate it did sound a little harsh, but i just meant it shouldnt be as important as people really make out, i used the wrong word shallow but i strongly urge people to look beyond the facade as you could very well be amazed at the beauty that you may find X


No offence taken mate knew you didnt mean it like that, and you're right what's on the inside is very important, I know some absolute stunners who are disgusting, horrible people and wouldn't go near them, just such a turn off!

I also know some lovely bigger people but I'd only ever be friends tbh


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

I also slept with a huge butt mom with 5 kids and she told me she was 47 or something even that she looked much older-she was effin great in bed and still noone has knocked her off that title - proper multiorgasmic woman whose face was getting proiper red on every one of her culminations

was in a relationship and was proper afraid of her afterwards as she used to start ringing me at about 6 in the morning.. was a bit of an abuse I've never really thought I'll ever encounter in life... nowadays I would give everything for someone / something like that/her.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> And when are you appearing on jeremy kyle? :whistling:
> 
> Lmao just kidding mate, thats some crazy situation right there though, you pretty much just said your stepmums a better [email protected] than your partner!


ashamed to admit it but have actually been on jezza LOL 6th october 2009 it was on tv. god i regret agreeing to it!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Everyone has different likes and finds different things attractive, I don't mind the larger girls but when they're downright rhinos it's a bit of a no no.

Wouldn't judge anyway regardless, each to their own.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> ashamed to admit it but have actually been on jezza LOL 6th october 2009 it was on tv. god i regret agreeing to it!!


do you get paid for it? I see people on there and think, why the fvck would you agree to go on knowing youre lying. Always wondered if they pay


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

nah didn't get paid or anything, they did pay for the taxi up to granada studios in manchester though, and for hotel for the night.

I got roped into it tbh, regret it now. and to be fair he was allright to me on stage, tore her a new A-hole tho!! LOL


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Not a fan. Nailed my fair share of them on nights out etc first girlfriend was a big lady.

There just not as "fun" as petite girls and also mega unfit. You try anything other than doggy they soon start moaning that there legs are hurting etc. can't really do it in a standard car. Can't really do it in the shower.

Can't throw them around, they get shattered after 30 seconds on top.

Some of the best sex iv had was with a very submissive size 16 tho.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> U have no idea how much i would love that!!! never gonna happen unless clorophorme is involved tho LOL


A sex sandwich with a mother & her daughter the plot of a good porno lol.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> A sex sandwich with a mother & her daughter the plot of a good porno lol.


the crazy thing is i think her mum would be up for it, the daughter defo wouldnt tho..... so in the [email protected] bank it stays LOL


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> the crazy thing is i think her mum would be up for it, the daughter defo wouldnt tho..... so in the [email protected] bank it stays LOL


nah mate slip some E in the daughters coffee mate  That will make her complaisant


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> nah didn't get paid or anything, they did pay for the taxi up to granada studios in manchester though, and for hotel for the night.
> 
> I got roped into it tbh, regret it now. and to be fair he was allright to me on stage, tore her a new A-hole tho!! LOL


Im sure you can find us a link to this vid


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dbox2k6 said:


> ashamed to admit it but have actually been on jezza LOL 6th october 2009 it was on tv. god i regret agreeing to it!!





dbox2k6 said:


> nah didn't get paid or anything, they did pay for the taxi up to granada studios in manchester though, and for hotel for the night.
> 
> I got roped into it tbh, regret it now. and to be fair he was allright to me on stage, tore her a new A-hole tho!! LOL


Was it for the afore mentioned scenario? OOORRRRRR are you a serial Jezza case? :lol:

Also, what was the 'headline'? am gonna go look it up hahhaaa


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ser said:


> Was it for the afore mentioned scenario? OOORRRRRR are you a serial Jezza case? :lol:
> 
> Also, what was the 'headline'? am gonna go look it up hahhaaa


i think it was only online for like a month on the itv website, title was mother - daughter triangle

was a messed up situation tbh, met the mother seeing her for a few weeks ( just sex friends) then met the daughter and fell for her big time. then daughter is convinced im still sleeping with her mum (which i wasn't)

anyway, lie detector cleared me  LOL


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> nah mate slip some E in the daughters coffee mate  That will make her complaisant


im fairly sure i could get tocked up for this!! LOL

to be honest it would be great, but this woman is now my sons grans so prob not a good idea. Just hope he never finds out about all this when he is older tbh


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hahhahahaaaa, you scoundrel you, i bet i shouted at you before you were cleared:lol:

I found it, but my stoopid netstick is playing up as i have gone over my dl limit....roll on bb on friday:bounce: (yes, i did save the link hehe) I might come back to shout abuse at you......or not:laugh:

1 question...were you the only one with any teeth in the studio that day? :whistling:


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ser said:


> hahhahahaaaa, you scoundrel you, i bet i shouted at you before you were cleared:lol:
> 
> I found it, but my stoopid netstick is playing up as i have gone over my dl limit....roll on bb on friday:bounce: (yes, i did save the link hehe) I might come back to shout abuse at you......or not:laugh:
> 
> 1 question...were you the only one with any teeth in the studio that day? :whistling:


pmsl!!! nah u dont get to see the other people going on. they take ya mobile off you and keep you inside dressing room all day and try and wind you up so you will kick off and put on a good show.

have fun watching tho LOL


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dbox2k6 said:


> im fairly sure i could get tocked up for this!! LOL
> 
> to be honest it would be great, but this woman is now my sons grans so prob not a good idea. Just hope he never finds out about all this when he is older tbh


Chances are he might:crying: Once something is on the net....

My advice is to be prepared for what answers you all will give come that day, cause its not only 'if He finds it' its all the other sick fuks that MAY find it and tell him.....not being nasty, just that forearmed is forewarned an all that! Might never happen, but best to be prepared that it MAY!

I'm still gonna watch it Friday though:laugh:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ser said:


> hahhahahaaaa, you scoundrel you, i bet i shouted at you before you were cleared:lol:
> 
> I found it, but my stoopid netstick is playing up as i have gone over my dl limit....roll on bb on friday:bounce: (yes, i did save the link hehe) I might come back to shout abuse at you......or not:laugh:
> 
> 1 question...were you the only one with any teeth in the studio that day? :whistling:


Share link please  ?


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ser said:


> Chances are he might:crying: Once something is on the net....
> 
> My advice is to be prepared for what answers you all will give come that day, cause its not only 'if He finds it' its all the other sick fuks that MAY find it and tell him.....not being nasty, just that forearmed is forewarned an all that! Might never happen, but best to be prepared that it MAY!
> 
> I'm still gonna watch it Friday though:laugh:


please dont share the link, i kinda like it on here


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

makes no odds to me

ive found myself attracted to girls raning from size6-14-16 and maybe bigger

size 12-14 with all the right shapes,a huge bum and not tall is my ideal lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

did post it and deleted it in an instant when i saw your post. Tbh mate, we all have our skeletons, i post mines in AL(and other places so can't be used against us as everyone knows lol)

No one here has any place to judge you, but i respect your decision not to have it posted here...but my advice is to take the date and title out of your previous posts....was easy to find


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> anyone that actually admits to preffering the curvy type, skinny type blonde type, brunette type is basically a bit of a shallow person
> 
> Fat thin blonde brown black white short tall...... i have liked and loved the lot of them, I have no type i honestly love to have a strong women who challenges me and makes me laugh, i love witty women and ones that arent scared to grit there teeth when something annoys them...
> 
> ...


I as a rule agree with most of your points of view mate, seem to see eye to eye on a lot of things, seems though we've found the discrepancy!

IMO that's the biggest load of cod's wallop I've seen you post to date despite it been very PC and correct of you, bravo  , the entire post is one big contradiction, within your saying you do in fact have a type.

Every one has a type!!



infernal0988 said:


> have great sex with plenty of fat women or chubby ones sorry to put it so bluntly but they really give 100%


Really? Have to be honest I've never been anything but dissapointed from sex with fat girls! Sorry buts it's true.

Will be no surprise to hear that I don't go for chubby I find it a massive turn off tbh, and I'm not shallow! It's my preference in a partner they still have to tick all the boxs for me to its not looks I particularly go for, just chub is a no go.

Some won't date black, Asian, white, chav, whatever I don't do chub, could be the nicest girl in the world but if she was a big girl sorry not happening.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> I as a rule agree with most of your points of view mate, seem to see eye to eye on a lot of things, seems though we've found the discrepancy!
> 
> IMO that's the biggest load of cod's wallop I've seen you post to date despite it been very PC and correct of you, bravo  , the entire post is one big contradiction, within your saying you do in fact have a type.
> 
> ...


see, i see where the bolded bit can be misunderstood tbh, i 'thought' i didn't have a type for years, because when *most* people speak of a 'type' they are talking physical appearance. My attraction isn't something that's a physical trait, its a 'something' in their personality, confidence, but not egotistical, fun, but not potty or attention seeking etc. Physical appearance has very little to do with what i find attractive, sometimes i don't even have to converse with someone who would be 'deemed as unattractive' to find them hawt, it exudes from them, like an aura.....also, the opposite, i don't have to converse with someone who would be deemed as 'wow in a physical sense' to think they exude ugliness from within.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ser said:


> see, i see where the bolded bit can be misunderstood tbh, i 'thought' i didn't have a type for years, because when *most* people speak of a 'type' they are talking physical appearance. My attraction isn't something that's a physical trait, its a 'something' in their personality, confidence, but not egotistical, fun, but not potty or attention seeking etc. Physical appearance has very little to do with what i find attractive, sometimes i don't even have to converse with someone who would be 'deemed as unattractive' to find them hawt, it exudes from them, like an aura.....also, the opposite, i don't have to converse with someone who would be deemed as 'wow in a physical sense' to think they exude ugliness from within.


I totally get you Ser!

I guess it's down to the individual how they define 'type' For those that see that in the way I do and it seems that you do, it should be clear to others what I mean by every one has a type even though they may like to 'think' they haven't


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

It wasn't that i 'liked' to think i didn't have a type tbh, i honestly hadn't given it any thought....until someone showed me pics of their ex's...i laughed and said they certainly had a 'look' that they went for....they then asked my type and i thought about people i had been attracted to and they looked nothing like each other! So i spent a bit of time wondering what had attracted me to them...and still didn't find the answer, it wasn't until years later that someone made a joke about Peter Kay's appearance that i made the link for me......i like funny, confident, happy people, i find that i am drawn to people like that and it doesn't matter what they look like to others, THAT is what i find attractive


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If i am totally honest.....i didn't think too much about stuff like that, i either like people or i didn't...like i said, hadn't thought about it till it was actually brought up....people are people, i tend to take them at face value until they give me a reason not to (that doesn't mean i am niave, i expect that people won't live up to their 'first impression' but i try to give people the benefit of the doubt, cause otherwise you are tarring someone from someone else's badness and i am what i show myself to be, surely there are SOME others out there like that?)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Some fatties are okay

Used a few for practice in my early days but I'd have to be absolutely steaming to go there again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Some fatties are okay
> 
> Used a few for practice in my early days but I'd have to be absolutely steaming to go there again


wow bet you can charm the ladies


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Occasionaly people admit to prefer the "curvy" type but no one to my knowledge has ever admitted to being a chbby chaser on here.
> 
> Do you think there are any but they keep it to themselves as for fear of ridicule ?


I have said it before and I'll say it again.

Only requirements I look for are:

1) Female.

2) Willing.

3) Alive.

2 and 3 aren't even compulsory.


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

People like something different, a change. Sleeping with someone slightly different to the norm can be a huge turn on. This is why you see people cheat on the most gorgeous of partners and you wonder why the hell they are doing it?!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I like them black girls

I like them white girls

I like them Asian girls

I like them mixed race girls

I like them Spanish girls

I like them Italian girls

I like the French girls

And I like Scandinavian girls

I like them tall girls

I like them short girls

I like them brown hair girls

I like them blonde hair girls

I like them big girls

I like them skinny girls

I like them carrying a little bitty weight girls


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Really fat girls im not so sure...All i can picture is them eating a greasy burger and sweating.

I like the curvier ones for sure, not at all a fan of the skinny school boy look!!

Having said that, all my exes are size 8 or below, my current chase is more of the curvy, top personality intelligent type!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat so they cant see their toes? :nono:

chubby/skinny whatever im easy.. literally!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't do with the fat girls with the confidence to come and put it blunt but when you refuse they kick off a stink! I've tried a few fatties because I figured it was better than going home for a drunken [email protected] but when the belly started swaying like jelly and clapping about it was really off putting. Especially when the taxi man came to one of their houses and said that your girlfriend? I said nah and he said she has different lads every night! I like fit and down to earth birds and a girl who's fit but a bit too geeky to realise she's fit but they don't have the confidence to take you serious half the time but they are freaks in the sheets!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

My wife is a size 18 and beautiful with it, she is African and the black girls definitely carry it better, don't suffer with cellulite so nice smooth skin, she's tall and wide shouldered too so would probably still be a 14 if lean. The men in her family are tall and some over 20 stone so i guess big is in her family.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

wouldnt say i was a chubby chaser but i dont mind the occasinial larger woman lol ..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My best mate loves CLB's (Chubby Little Blondes)


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Id like to say i prefer slimmer girls but i often find myself wandering into the BBW section whilst browsing Xhamster lol!

In fact thats where im off to now. See you in 5....................................................................................................................................ok 2.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

some are fat some are thin some of them with a double chin, some of them big some of them small some of them shaped like a rubber ball .... wimaaaaan haha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Id like to say i prefer slimmer girls but i often find myself wandering into the BBW section whilst browsing Xhamster lol!
> 
> In fact thats where im off to now. See you in 5....................................................................................................................................ok 2.


thats my home page


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i liked her much better like this



than this


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been with big girls (size 14-16), small girls (size 4-8)... makes no difference if I can have a laugh with them.

My mates don't care so long as they take the banter  and are fun to be around


----------



## punhoninja (Nov 23, 2012)

I like big girls if they are older. Grab me a curvy milf any day of the week!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> I fell totally in love with a girl who was a size 16 FTR.
> 
> I would have killed anyone who dared insult her about her size in my company.


When we start thinking that a size 16 is fat/chubby it just shows how the media have brainwashed us.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> have great sex with plenty of fat women or chubby ones sorry to put it so bluntly but they really give 100%


Interesting.... You'd think they'd be rubbish given they're either lazy or just can't control their own basic instincts?

Maybe it's cos they love shoving things in their big fat gobs.

Urgh, yuk.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Interesting.... You'd think they'd be rubbish given they're either lazy or just can't control their own basic instincts?
> 
> Maybe it's cos they love shoving things in their big fat gobs.
> 
> Urgh, yuk.


Its one thing to say its not for you, its a bit too much to be saying stuff like that IMO.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ Yes was a bit harsh, apologies for that. Sorry.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Its one thing to say its not for you, its a bit too much to be saying stuff like that IMO.


Agreed bro...

but hey you cant really have a go at him, the cnut wears one glove so obviously thinks he is michael jackson 

i bet he isnt wierd at all !!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Its one thing to say its not for you, its a bit too much to be saying stuff like that IMO.


Agreed! Disgusting!

I've alway been up and down with my weight.. But never easy or disparate or " tried harder" there has got to be something there for me to want to sleep with someone


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Shmo.... Hee heeeee, owww. Micheal j rules!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Shmo.... Hee heeeee, owww. Micheal j rules!


i bet it pulls all the women doesnt it mate ?? good idea really stops your hand getting mashed up when your fcukin knuckles are dragging around on floor behind you !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

guy i know loves the big girls. even if they are ugly as well :s


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> We see plenty of macho bullsh*t threads about gorgeous girls, large breasted, big booty etc and you all drool and swoon over them and give your opinons on what you would do or not do to them.
> 
> Occasionaly people admit to prefer the "curvy" type but no one to my knowledge has ever admitted to being a chbby chaser on here.
> 
> ...


i am def a "chubby chasser" altho i dont word it quite like that :lol: deffo much prefer a burd with a bit of meat on her 'curvy'. size 12-14 with a beautiful face big boobs (dont need to be huge) and big erse. iv said it many times on here........u like what u like eh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i am def a "chubby chasser" altho i dont word it quite like that :lol: deffo much prefer a burd with a bit of meat on her 'curvy'. size 12-14 with a beautiful face big boobs (dont need to be huge) and big erse. iv said it many times on here........u like what u like eh


gianna michaels is my ideal body (not for myself ya diks)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> gianna michaels is my ideal body (not for myself ya diks)


or brandy taylor


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Agreed! Disgusting!
> 
> I've alway been up and down with my weight.. But never easy or disparate or " tried harder" there has got to be something there for me to want to sleep with someone


People seem to think 'fat' people have no morals etc, when in reality they are probably more likely to wait for someone they actually like, as they know how it feels to be judged constantly, so probably want someone who's 'different' and doesnt look at them like a piece of meat, however large that meat may be!



flinty90 said:


> i bet it pulls all the women doesnt it mate ?? good idea really stops your hand getting mashed up when your fcukin knuckles are dragging around on floor behind you !!


 :lol: thats the best thing you've ever said, Im actually considering changing my sig.


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I've been with both bigger women and skinny women, tall , short, I have no preference at all.
> 
> It really is what's inside that counts for me.


Which is... your penis? lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

the girl im with now is a size 16 and i wasnt that attracted to her really as much as i should have been. but she is the funniest and best girl ive ever met so far, we understand each other and just click in everyway and shes the only one that really understands me and shes not a fkcin pscyco like the other girls ive been out with.

i dont really have a fixed preference.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

My mate pulled a big bird in hull on a boys weekend

we nicknamed her the beast from the north east

I think that clearly states my position lol


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

women with fuller figures also look younger in my opinion ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

str4nger said:


> My mate pulled a big bird in hull on a boys weekend
> 
> we nicknamed her the beast from the north east
> 
> I think that clearly states my position lol


yes we agree bro "your a cnut" X


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes we agree bro "your a cnut" X


You're Natural?

So is she :lol:


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Natural?
> 
> So is she :lol:
> 
> View attachment 103125


LMFAO

Calm down flinty, just stating my position


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> You're Natural?
> 
> So is she :lol:
> 
> View attachment 103125


Dont hate Brah Come at me son !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

str4nger said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Calm down flinty, just stating my position


i know lol me too


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

I dont mind a big girl, they sure go for it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how can people generalise 'big girls give more?' 'big girls try harder' 'big girls go for it' they are all different same as everyone else ffs, ive fcuked a fat lazy cow and ive fcuked slim 'tryers' lol. What a load of bollox


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff:3704355 said:


> how can people generalise 'big girls give more?' 'big girls try harder' 'big girls go for it' they are all different same as everyone else ffs, ive fcuked a fat lazy cow and ive fcuked slim 'tryers' lol. What a load of bollox


Beat me too it mate.

Fu*k me its like there doing these girls a favour being with them.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

big or small theres always good looking girls.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like bigger girls. Big boobs and big butts/hips.....whats not to like?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

in 48 years, all i know is that the largest lass i have ever fooled around with was by far the best sex i have ever had

and, regardless of her size, i kept going back for quite a while, too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Beat me too it mate.
> 
> Fu*k me its like there doing these girls a favour being with them.


Proper studs!! Doing there bit for society.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Chubby is fine, unfit is not.

Fitness and health have far more of an impact on the way you move and the way you look than how much bodyfat you have.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> weights not really an issue, you can lose weight, can't do much about face/personality though
> 
> l


I get this, but to me, a girl that's allowed herself to get fat has a personality issue..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i love curvy women! but for me the issue with is that there are 2 types...

the first type i like. women who dont care what others thing, feel confident with how they look, happen to love food and they enjoy life.

the second type im not keen on.... women who are lazy and wallow in self pity about their weight whilst never doing anything about it.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

As an after thought to my previous posts....can i just add that this is the biggest i have ever been(when i say my thoughts out loud in any form, its normally greeted with 'so you were overweight at one point?' errr, no, i just got no shape at all, like a 'zipper' shape my whole life:angry: )


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> i love curvy women! but for me the issue with is that there are 2 types...
> 
> the first type i like. women who dont care what others thing, feel confident with how they look, happen to love food and they enjoy life.
> 
> the second type im not keen on.... women who are lazy and wallow in self pity about their weight whilst never doing anything about it.


x2


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Put simply- I fancy birds I find hot, and that is a broad spectrum. I think its possible that I would find a really pretty larger girl hotter than a really pretty skinny girl, but who knows, I'm not a strictly one type kinda person ;0p ...thick bbw ass or something along those lines has on a good few occasions been entered in the search engine ;0)


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

JammyGit said:


> View attachment 103226
> *OR*
> View attachment 103232


Neither.

This:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

JammyGit said:


> View attachment 103226
> *OR*
> View attachment 103232


Well mines ok but don't fancy yours much mate, unlucky


----------

